# massoia aka massoy bark



## rszuba (Jan 25, 2009)

has anyone ever used this? or do you know where i can purchase this?

i read in jeanne rose book that it smells like coconut. i would love to have a natural coconut scent for my soaps or lotion bars.


----------



## rszuba (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone?anyone? no takers for this one huh.


----------

